# Mid October visit to Pensacola and Panama Beach



## simplymarvelous (6 mo ago)

Hello all,

Been a avid freshwater fly fisherman for many years and now have a upcoming trip to the area. Interested if anyone can share spots to surf fly fish in the above mentioned areas. Any particular tatics? Can one fly fish the bays wading? What species might I have the best chance to catch a fish in mid October and where. 

Thanks in advance, appreciate it.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Grass flats in the sound will produce Speckled Trout and Red Fish 
There are many places to wade from shore.
Google Earth is your friend in locating them, as you reference Pensacola to Panama City Beach, that's 85 miles of water way.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## simplymarvelous (6 mo ago)

Thanks for the feedback. I saw some of those google earth views in other posts. I'll leverage that.


----------



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

Poked at your spelling on the other forum, but October is prime time in the Panhandle. In addition to reds/trout you can also catch pompano, flounder (tougher on fly), macks, blues and jacks with consistency. As Tom pointed out, look at Google Maps and double-check access points. The National Seashore and FL state parks in this stretch all have wadeable spots to fish.


----------



## simplymarvelous (6 mo ago)

silverking said:


> Poked at your spelling on the other forum, but October is prime time in the Panhandle. In addition to reds/trout you can also catch pompano, flounder (tougher on fly), macks, blues and jacks with consistency. As Tom pointed out, look at Google Maps and double-check access points. The National Seashore and FL state parks in this stretch all have wadeable spots to fish.


Ya know, I once was a good speller....in another life! Good to know I'll be down that way at a good time to throw a line. 
Got a bead on the National Seashore, thanks.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

simplymarvelous said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Been a avid freshwater fly fisherman for many years and now have a upcoming trip to the area. Interested if anyone can share spots to surf fly fish in the above mentioned areas. Any particular tatics? Can one fly fish the bays wading? What species might I have the best chance to catch a fish in mid October and where.
> 
> Thanks in advance, appreciate it.


Two pieces of advice --- First make sure you have a sealed drag reel if at all possible. Next plenty of backing !


----------



## simplymarvelous (6 mo ago)

I’ve a Lamson Liquid that has a sealed bearing and 200 ft of backing. Will that work? 8 wt.


----------



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

simplymarvelous said:


> I’ve a Lamson Liquid that has a sealed bearing and 200 ft of backing. Will that work? 8 wt.


That'll work.


----------



## simplymarvelous (6 mo ago)

Thanks again for all your input. What test leader and tippet would I be looking at?


----------



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

12- or 16-pound test with 20-pound fluoro leader will work on most everything except toothy Spanish or blues. Then you have to bump up the leader or switch to light wire or use long-shank hooks.


----------



## simplymarvelous (6 mo ago)

Great thank you so much. I am set up there. Next question is what flies should I tie? 

Again - I really appreciate the help, out of my element here!


----------



## simplymarvelous (6 mo ago)

Oops. Hook size and any other information that I've not learned about haha!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

simplymarvelous said:


> Great thank you so much. I am set up there. Next question is what flies should I tie?
> 
> Again - I really appreciate the help, out of my element here!


i used to tie and use the clouser with a bit of flash in chartreuse and white.
jack


----------



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

Jack is on target for a great all-round fly. Some with bead eyes and others with dumb bells to sink quicker. All white with some flash are good, too. Deceivers, small foam poppers for topwater and maybe a few small crab or shrimp patterns and you'll be jake. Hook sizes don't need to be large. 2s & 3s and add some mono weed guards on the shrimp and crab flies.


----------



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

Vance Cook, a longtime member of the Pensacola fly fishing club, developed this fly. I've caught trout and reds on it.



Cook's Critter/Shrimp


----------



## simplymarvelous (6 mo ago)

Thanks for the intel, I'll look up some patterns and source some materials and hooks.


----------



## geminitwin (1 mo ago)

Grass flats in the sound will produce Speckled Trout and Red Fish
There are many places to wade from shore.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, just wondering how your visit went. Did you catch any fish? Post up some pics please.


----------

